
CoTweet acquired by ExactTarget - ivankirigin
http://blog.cotweet.com/2010/03/cotweet-connects-with-exacttarget/
======
whyleyc
Good grief. ExactTarget's website is off-putting - they appear to be one of
those "I can't quite work out what it is that you do" companies, complete with
a 10 page signup form just to see a demo of their product, and various
"whitepapers".

~~~
lucraft
I've worked with ExactTarget quite a bit. And the experience, sad to say,
would not make me want to try CoTweet.

~~~
nathanwdavis
Can you expound upon what it is that you did not like in working with
ExactTarget? I would love to balance out what I hear from recruiters with some
negatives. Thanks

~~~
gigawatt
We use them where I work, a mid-size arts and media non-profit in Brooklyn.
Their services are very nice and unique. That's the end of the good news.

They charge for EVERYTHING. Need more attribute fields for your users? That'll
be $500 for 5 per year. Need access to the API? That'll be $2000/year. And on
and on. Their UI is atrocious and unwieldy. And their documentation is 10x as
long as it needs to be and impossible to ever find what you need. That said,
their phone support is good.

If you're excited about the text message marketing capabilities and
integration with social sites, and you're willing to pay for it, it's probably
a good solution. If you just want to send out nice HTML emails and track the
results, go with MailChimp.

------
ivankirigin
Cotweet never charged their customers. This is a big missed opportunity for
the twitter ecosystem. I might be mistaken, but have we seen a startup with
venture backing turn a profit on twitter? Even the iphone apps?

~~~
jdminhbg
CoTweet does have a paid program:
[http://blog.cotweet.com/2009/11/introducing-the-cotweet-
ente...](http://blog.cotweet.com/2009/11/introducing-the-cotweet-enterprise-
innovators-program/)

~~~
ivankirigin
Ohh, I missed that. I wonder if it was going well.

"Enterprise Innovators Program" is cringe worthy, but I guess they are selling
to the enterprise. I'm amazed people have the stomach to go after that market.

------
qeorge
IIRC, the leaked Twitter documents mused on Twitter acquiring CoTweet.

Would have been a great fit. IMHO, Twitter's business model should be CoTweet.

~~~
dotBen
Nope.

Twitter's business model should be to tend to the platform and create the eco-
system around it that creates value for both the 3rd parties AND twitter.

If twitter acquires a participant in the ecosystem, that vertical is
essentially locked up because how can a third party compete directly with
twitter? Search is the obvious example because it has happened (Summize).

While it is true Twitter is creating accounts for business, they are not going
to be offering the kind of functionality CoTweet and others offer.

------
timmorgan
cotweet.com has been down all day as far as I can tell. I hope it comes back
soon.

